# New 450 kw generator underground started



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

First, we call 811 to have the utilities marked. We found a gas line that needed to be relocated.

Then we begin the asphalt saw cuts. the 30' x 10' slab will be 18" below grade and extend 8" above grade.









We didnt open up the ground yet as the slab would have been in our way during the intercept part of the project.

Excavation time:








Its a good thing we had the gas line relocated. We found it, it had some residual smell so we called the gas company. They assured us it was abandond, we handed him a sawsall and he cut out a section for us.








We found what we were looking for. 6 4" PVCs we will cut open, remove the 500 kcmil conductors and install new 600 AL in its place. this means we will have 18 sets of 600s entering a 16" x 27" cut out in the bottem of the ATS. 
6 from the utility, 6 on the load side and 6 going to the generator.








We have to precisely aim the 6- 4" from the generator to the to the ATS location and make then easy to stub into the area below the ATS.








We bought some chairs to manage the 6 -4" There are plenty of other ways to do it but, we need to have them wrangled into an exact spot. The utility has to stub up in the middle of the 16" x 27" slot, to land on the main breaker, the load side has to be on the north side of the slot to go around the north side and make up on the back of the ATS. the generator has to be on the south side to make up of the top side front lugs.










We are stubbing all of the conduits hopefully just 45s into an underground Old Castle 30" x 48" x 14" concrete "Christy" box with tw0 10" extensions.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The post only allows 8 pics.
This is what the underground intercept typically looks like. This is another project with the same physically sized ATS this one is a 1200 amp, we are installing a 1600 amp on the above project. ASCO uses the same size enclosure from 1200 amps to 2000 amps.

This is an Old Castle 14" "Christy" concrete box with one 10" extension, This project had 2- 4" and 3- 3" conduits. 








We have these matching slabs made and cut out the stub up slot for the ATS in the middle of one of them. We set it over the junction box and place the ATS on top of it.








This is the final installation, 6' ladder for scale.








This is how much room you get to land 2 dozen 600s 








Conduit and conductor stubup in the backside of the ATS:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I see question marks -- but not photos.

What's up?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

ET is getting tired.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you for the heads up.
I can see the pics,
I copied the link from my Drop Box.
Ill log out and take a look.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

I can't see any images either, not thru Tapatalk nor a browser.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Southeast Power said:


> Thank you for the heads up.
> I can see the pics,
> I copied the link from my Drop Box.
> Ill log out and take a look.


I wish you success, I was looking forward to seeing the pictures of what you described.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

If you don't mind following this link, I put them on youtube as a short movie.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Southeast Power said:


> If you don't mind following this link, I put them on youtube as a short movie.
> https://youtu.be/rQMtxz2Ptpk


Can see the video but not the pictures. 

Ya ET is tired and needs a rest... Hopefully next week it will come back running better.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Very cool. I miss doing big jobs like that. If we ever open our borders and I make it to Florida, I will look you up and hang out for the day and get in the way!

Cheers
John


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Navyguy said:


> Very cool. I miss doing big jobs like that. If we ever open our borders and I make it to Florida, I will look you up and hang out for the day and get in the way!
> 
> Cheers
> John


I think @99cents needs to come my direction, I have a backlog of like 40 ceiling fans to hang. Can you tell him to just sneak across the border?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Switched said:


> I think @99cents needs to come my direction, I have a backlog of like 40 ceiling fans to hang. Can you tell him to just sneak across the border?


You're in California? I haven't been there yet... maybe I should come down there to "visit"...


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> You're in California? I haven't been there yet... maybe I should come down there to "visit"...


Stay away for a year or two... everything is closed and/or burning down. 

Florida wouldn't be too bad?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Switched said:


> Stay away for a year or two... everything is closed and/or burning down.
> 
> 
> 
> Florida wouldn't be too bad?


I've already talked about working in Florida during the winter.... but i don't see that happening any time soon.

A vacation there would be nice again. I'm quite familiar with the Daytona Beach & Port Orange area, so that's where I'd go.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Switched said:


> I think @99cents needs to come my direction, I have a backlog of like 40 ceiling fans to hang. Can you tell him to just sneak across the border?


Actually I want to go to Cali more than Florida I have to admit. I want to go to the Magic Castle to see the display / items about my Great Grandfather. He was a magician in the early 1900's.

When he was alive he lived in Northridge which I guess is west of Burbank.

Cheers
John


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

20200911_144829.jpg




__
Southeast Power


__
Sep 26, 2020




using spacers to keep it tidy










  








20200915_095444.jpg




__
Southeast Power


__
Sep 26, 2020




duct bank brake in










  








20200916_003414.jpg




__
Southeast Power


__
Sep 26, 2020




2000amp ATS base


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Formed it all up




  








20201001_165545.jpg




__
Southeast Power


__
Oct 3, 2020




final forming






The truck was short but, we made it work




  








20201002_130849.jpg




__
Southeast Power


__
Oct 3, 2020


__
1



Pic of the slab






The 20 yards or dirt had to go




  








20201002_135631.jpg




__
Southeast Power


__
Oct 3, 2020








We hired a 20 yard truck and an operator to load it




  








20201003_073453.jpg




__
Southeast Power


__
Oct 3, 2020








All gone. On its way to Clewiston, FL




  








20201003_083358.jpg




__
Southeast Power


__
Oct 3, 2020


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Are you going to cut lines to keep the slab from cracking? If yes, do it now. And if its real hot, keep the slab wet. 
The work really looks good John. I don't miss that work, but it sure is cool to look at!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> Are you going to cut lines to keep the slab from cracking? If yes, do it now. And if its real hot, keep the slab wet.
> The work really looks good John. I don't miss that work, but it sure is cool to look at!


We haven't cut control lines in these slabs so far. There will only be 10" exposed around the edges. My great concern is that the truck was short and we have to have an elevation survey.
The guys will strip it tomorrow and see how we did. I expect the sides to look good we vibrated it pretty good and we had the second truck bring pump mix.


----------

